# PC sehr langsam



## joners (13. September 2004)

Hallo an alle.
Mein PC ist zu langsam. Er ist inzwischen langsamer als mein Hirn.
Nein, ernsthaft:
Ich habe viel am PC zu tun (DTP mit Photoshop, Illustrator), und ich spiele auch gerne. Mein System wird jedoch immer langsamer.

Also, der Reihe nach... :
Mein System:
Athlon XP 1600+, 512 MB Ram (PC2100), MSI KT7 266 Pro 2 Board, GeForce 4 Ti 4200 128MB, IBM 40 GB 7200rpm ATA IDE (Master) & HITACHI 120 GB 7200rpm ATA IDE (Slave) Platten. DVD Laufwerk  und DVD Brenner LG GSA-4120B.

Kürzlich installierte Komponenten:
Software: SP2 und neueste NVidia Grafiktreiber (seit letzterem laufen die SPIELE SCHLECHTER Was mich äußerst ärgert - ein Beispiel: das neue Doom 3 lief mit alten Treibern auf 640x480 High Details einwandfrei ohne (störende) Ruckler... inzwischen kann ich mir an manchen Stellen ne Dia-Show anschaun, so langsam ist es... andere Spiele, die sowieso gut laufen sollten haben plötzlich entsetzliche Ruckler drin!)

Hardware: erst die 120 GB Festplatte, später den DVD-Brenner eingebaut

Ich habe verschiedene Anahmen, warum es immer langsamer wird:
1.) entweder ich habe zuviel Software installiert (--> also hab ich Temp. Dateien gelöscht und SpyBot, Adaware und HijackThis laufen lassen - nützt nix.)
2.) Irgendwelche Komponenten sind nicht gut aufeinander abgestimmt, weiß aber nicht welche (vielleicht Festplatten oder Grafikkarte? Board? Bios? Kacke?)
3.) Ich hab zuwenig RAM (welches mich ad 1. schlussfolgern läßt)
4.) Er liebt mich nicht mehr.

Besonders nervig ist es beim Arbeiten mit "simplen" Vektorprogrammen, wo ich lange warten muss, bis dass ich einen ungefüllten Kreis leicht verschieben kann - das darf doch nicht wahr sein, denk ich mir da!
Und ich werde dann sehr wütend und schlage ihn fast.

Bitte kann mir wer helfen, ich möchte ihn wieder haben wie früher, wo alles noch in Ordnung war. Es ist doch kein schlechtes System, an sich, oder? Habt ihr ein paar Routine- oder Speziallösungen parat?
Ich wäre äußerst dankbar.


----------



## kasper (15. September 2004)

5.) NVidia Grafiktreiber. In einen anderen Forum hat einer die neuen Treiber installiert, und danach haben seine Videos geruckelt. Mit den alten Treibern liefen die Videos wieder normal.

6.) SP2


----------



## TobGod (15. September 2004)

Benutze einfach die Standard-Treiber, die bei deiner Graka dabei waren. Dann haste auch keine Probleme..

P.S.: Schlag ihn nicht, das hat keiner verdient


----------



## bigfirestorm (16. September 2004)

Erstmal die Kiste auf Spyware prüfen.
Da gibts sehr gute Tools wie z.B. Ad-Aware oder Spybot
Ad-Aware 

Wenn du dann alles removed hast, geh auf http://www.microsoft.de und mach mal ein "Windows-Update", da installierst du mal alle wichtigen Sicherheitsupdates usw.

zusätzlich könntest du mal noch die neusten Mainboard-Treiber runterladen.

Wenn alles nix hilft -> windows neuinstallieren, das hilft immer   

Gruss Jan


----------



## Radhad (17. September 2004)

1. Ad-Aware hat er drüber laufen lassen.
2. Mainboard Treiber gibt es nicht ! Man kann das BIOS flashen oder Treiber für die OnBoard Geräte herunterladen.

Ich würde vorschlagen, SP2 erstmal zu deinstallieren. Das Teil ist schrott in meinen Augen, da ein eigens gesichertes System eh viel sicherer ist und nicht tausende Sicherheitslücken aufweist ;-)

Ansonsten mal Defragmentieren, könnte auch helfen.
Oder mal Windows neu aufbügeln, wenn garnichts mehr geht....


MfG Radhad

PS: Nur Software installieren die man WIRKLICH braucht,!


----------

